
Show HN: UX-App – Interaction and User Interface Design Web App - ux-app
https://www.ux-app.com/dev/editor?m=trial
======
TheAceOfHearts
Very interesting, great job! Building this type of interface, when you can
have so many variations and huge amounts of options is really tricky.

I tried it out for a few minutes and noticed a few minor details:

* The shortcuts for Copy/Cut/Paste are all set to use Control, even if you're on a Mac.

* I have no idea how to delete elements. It seems the only way to remove em is to use Cut?

* If you don't have an account and you press Account Details, you get a modal that cannot be closed.

~~~
ux-app
Thanks for the awesome points.

I don't have a mac handy so I will need to look into the keycodes for Command
instead of control as well as the mac delete key keycode. I think at the
moment backspace will delete elements on a mac.

I've updated the app so that the account details can now be closed.

Thanks again for your valuable feedback!

Edit: Delete should now work as expected on a mac.

Edit2: Copy + Paste should now work as expected on the mac

------
ux-app
Wow front page! Thank you to the mod who promoted the link :)

I've been working on UX-App for a while now as a side project. I'm a huge fan
of good UI design and UX in general. If you have any questions then I'd be
glad to answer them.

Cheers, Eli

~~~
ins0
Nice work, one suggestion. The "Account Details" is missing a close button. In
trial mode you're trapped after hitting the button.

~~~
ux-app
Thanks for picking this up, I've pushed out an update to fix this issue.

~~~
ins0
Could you please give me your email, found something that shouldn't be posted
online

~~~
ux-app
No worries, im eli@ux-app.com, thanks for taking the time to help.

